

Fascinating Photographs Of Abandoned ‘Star Wars’ Movie Sets - uptown
http://designtaxi.com/news/357478/Fascinating-Photographs-Of-Abandoned-Star-Wars-Movie-Sets/

======
ChuckMcM
Pretty cool, who knew Tattoine was so close :-)

